# mini lathe/mill combo. Go or no go?



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 10, 2017)

Just wondering what your guys opinion is on these mini lathe/mill combo machines is. The tipe that has the mill attached on the headstock side in particular. Do you guys think it is worth it to look into. I have  a 1.5m between centre lathe and sizeable mill. I am just wondering what your thoughts are on these tipe machines or if you would rather look into a separate mini lathe for smaller jobs.

Thanks.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 10, 2017)

Having the experience of starting out with a 3in1 machine, separate machines best. When I get a stand alone lathe the 3in1 will stay though. Might be handy for second operations.


----------



## eastokie (Dec 22, 2017)

they are slow to use, and every time u move the mill head around u have to re indicate it.only good f people with really small workplace.most people can make room f individual machines which are way faster too use.


----------



## The_Apprentice (Dec 27, 2017)

An interesting gimmick to have, but the majority of people much more skilled than I have told me having the two machines separate from each other is better than having them combined. You will be limited.


----------

